# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  SUIT APPARITION...LO QUE ESCONDE

## miguelajo

Buenas...a ver cuanto da de si esto...
Llevo unos cuantos meses con este juego.
Buscando una versión personal del de Pepe,
Pero es que resulta que el de Pepe esconde muchas cosas tras de si. No es solo la simple aparición de un palo.
Tiene una estructura interna muy buena, unas apariciones te llevan a las otras, tiene un final dramático ( los conflictos que tanto le gustaban) y un final mágico brutal, a parte del encore y el "running effect" ( que Arturo me perdone por la prostitución del idioma) con el 5.
Bueno pues antes de empezar el camino estuve investigando un pelín y viendo posibles variantes.
He encontrado cosas muy interesantes en las versiones de Kiko, Alberto de Figueiredo, Joaquín Matas...
alguien ha trabajado este efecto? alguna variante interesante? detalles de construcción? Presentaciones?...
En fin por debatir un poco sobre esta obra de Arte.
Yo lo propongo como ejercicio...a mi me está sirviendo de mucho...
Bucear en la estructura del juego y buscarse una apariciones acorde a tu personalidad y manejo...
Pos eso...
SALU2
Miguel AJO

----------


## ExTrEm0

Miguelajo, creo que YaGo lo está practicando también, a ver si ve el tema y te contesta. Para mí es una rutina muy difícil, la dejo en mi lista de "los juegos que quiero hacer antes de morir"  :Wink1:

----------


## Dramagic

Curiosamente, según me informan desde la FISM es uno de los juegos de moda en el concurso de Cartomagia.

----------


## MJJMarkos

MiguelAJO yo lo he trabajado.

Comentándolo con Juan, Jovi, y alguno más, me di cuenta de que mi "apreciación" no iba mal encaminada.

Hay dos puntos que para mi son muy importantes y que, respetando siempre a Pepe y supongo que estaremos equivocados, nunca me acabaron de cuadrar, incluso presentando la versión de Pepe "tal cual".

La primera es que por muy rápido que lo haga, el paréntesis anticontraste es grande cuando das a elegir el segundo AS, has hecho el enfile al tiempo y demás. El público ve cartas cara abajo y en seguida pueden "pensar" lo que va a pasar. No le añade imposibilidad. No es un "me la corto de Juan" para muchos. Es un "atisbo" para muchos. Al menos era mi sensación, y luego preguntando uno por uno a mi público de confianza NO conocedor me lo confirmaron. Jovi piensa algo parecido.

El segundo punto radica en que el "runnig gag" o efecto, como quieras, es casi anticlimático dependiendo del público. Y creo que es única y exclusivamente dependiendo del público. Repito Miguel, creo. Es una opinión.

Yo, habiendo aprendido de Pepe tanto, lo he presentado tal cual lo hacía él. Incluso con su misma charla, y con un airecillo tamariciano que le hace ganar un poquito a ese continuo. Pero aún así, no sé si motivado porque el enfile al tiempo es insospechado (y no lo hago como Arturo, sino como Juan, en plan tensión-relajación), o por ese "atisbo" que tiene el público cuando me acerco con el as de otro palo a esas cartas del palo de Picas, que el público siente que eso va a ser el final. Es el problema del atisbo, que se dan cuenta (inconscientemente creo) de que se está acabando todo, que se llega al final, que se cierra el círculo. 

Como decía, es difícil que tras semejante puñetazo mágico (trece cartas, se transforman en trece cartas... de otro palo y en orden! sin hacer nada!) el público no se quede patidifuso. Los aplausos son a lo bestia. Creo que no se pueden cortar. Cortarlos para decir "ay, falta el cinco!", mete un anticlimax (a mi parecer) total. El público estalla en aplausos y tu los cortas para un running gag, en el que aparece una carta entre los ases. Se me ha dado el caso de que en privado me dijesen "tío, metes el cinco cuando estamos aplaudiendo no?"... Algunas personas se quedan incluso con un mal estar interno por no haber podido desahogar la tensión.

La única vez que lo he conseguido y me ha agregado fue una vez que saqué el palo de corazones, el público aplaudio a raudales, me levanté y me fui como si todo hubiese terminado, y alguien, se acercó y dijo "oye Marcos, falta el cinco de corazones!!!" y desde la otra punta de la sala dije "¿qué? Pedro, has vigilado los ases?". En seguida el tal Pedro se avalanzó y al ver el 5 de corazones dije "no hay forma, no estás atento eh!" y conseguí aplausos. Pero fueron simplemente eso, aplausos. No fue nada atronador, e incluso corto una segunda tanda de aplausos al final de la sesión.

No sé cómo lo verás tú. Es mi opinión, primeramente basada en mi forma de ver la magia y en la forma en la que el público se expresa. Y después es algo que a mi no me terminaba de llenar cuando terminaba semejante pedazo de juego. Cuando acabo con un Triunfo, un Todo en Orden, una coincidencia total, consigo que los aplausos sean atronadores. Y con el Suit de Pepe no consigo tal reacción. Y a mi juicio era un juego para conseguirlo (y Pepe lo conseguía, pero quizás es que yo no... le doy el puntito necesario).

Así que me planteé hará unos meses el resolver ese "mal estar" tanto mío, como del público. O que yo pienso que tienen ojo, que lo mismo.

La verdad es que fue aplicando teoría ascaniana, y desde que lo hago, yo termino pletórico y eufórico, y creo que el público reacciona mejor. O a mi me lo parece  :P .

¡Pruebalos si quieres! Y si no piensas como yo, dímelo! para no seguir en mi error.

El caso es que el primer problema, el anticlimax, lo resolví creando una situación de continuidad aparente. Además me quito una inconsistencia en el juego, que aunque nadie lo note, a mi me daba un "repelús". Me explico. En el de Pepe te acaban quedando 13 cartas de picas sobre la mesa. Los pones en contacto con el AS de corazones y se transforman 13 cartas de picas... en 12 de picas!. Desaparece una (a mi modo de ver), o lo que es peor aún, si haces el running-gag de encore del 5 de corazones, cambias 13 por 11... Así que, solución al canto. Tras enfilar al tiempo el paquete de 13 por 12, lo dejo CUADRADO en el punto donde vaya a empezar a extender las cartas (como hace Pepe tras el enfile), y de tirón le pido al espectador que mezcle los tres ases "los ves? ahí están desconfiado! anda mezclalos!". Empalmo la carta TOP que es el AS DE PICAS y extiendo las trece cartas añadiendo el AS DE PICAS. Quizás este sea el punto "flojo" que toqueteo en un momento que a mi parecer es de relajación, pero que no es tanta la relajación que después de hacer el enfile, pero nadie ha percibido nada. Hecho con suavidad entre el enfile y la extensión en la versión de Pepe puede pasar 1 segundillo, en el mío 1,2 segundillo, o sea, ná!.

Tras ese añadido, fuerzo el de corazones. Y digo "fíjate que... han salido esto... picas (y levanto la carta que está más hacia mi [el as de PICAS]), tengo aquí trebelos y rombos, así que tienes corazones!". He creado una situación de continuidad. Además es lógico, pues si te fijas, has ido sacando las cartas de Picas y tal y como lo explica Pepe, dejas carta a carta encima, quedándote en TOP del paquetito (puesto dorso arriba) el as de picas, y ahora vas y lo tomas de arriba, todo encaja.

Dejo a un lado los ases de rombos y treboles (unas veces cara arriba, otras cara abajo, luego te explico). Y con el de picas que he volteado, lo pongo en la parte de arriba de la extensión (punto más cercano de los espectadores). Es decir, bajo el 2 de corazones, pero cara arriba. Así creo más situación de continuidad que "rebaja" el anticontraste (o eso creo yo). Luego hago la pantomima de buscar las cartas de corazones con el as de corazones y no las encuentro. Entonces me da por mirar a las picas, quito el as de picas diciendo "si simplemente separo al as de picas de su palo (aún refuerzo que están ahí), al ponerlas en contacto con el de corazones, este las atrae y fium... se transforman en las de corazones". No me gusta decir se vienen, parece una transposición, me gusta decir se transforman, parece mágico. Y volteo.

El segundo inconveniente lo eliminé directamente. Raras veces cargo el 5 de corazones. Si lo hago (porque a mi me gusta darle un "palito" al espectador poco atento), dejo los ases cara abajo. Pero creo que ya ha ganado el efecto en situaciones iniciales y finales. Creando esas situaciones de continuidad aparente. Si no lo cargo, es porque normalmente es una sesión formal, y es el juego de final que hago tras mezclas del espectador (con su correspondiente cambio de baraja) y quiero que revienten en aplausos. Y normalmente así lo hago.

También creo que ese tipo de cosas va a depender del estilo y la personalidad del mago. Soy un cachondo mental, pero conmigo no van los encores, y con Pepe, raro era el juego que no terminaba con un encore (efectillo más bajito, pero igualmente mágico), o con una frase suya.

A mi me gusta acabar con aun frase mía A LA VEZ que termina el climax del juego, o incluso acabar y que sea el climax el que hable por sí sólo.

Va en cuestión de gustos, como ya te digo, el "running-efect" lo uso de vez en cuando. Pero sigo pensando que es cortar a veces el aplauso para una "nimiedad" en comparación con lo acabas de hacer.

Distinto son los encores del número de Paris. Cuatro ases firmados han traspasado la mesa, y se han transformado en comodines, y luego toda la baraja en comodines. Pero el público sigue con un "mal sabor" porque no saben donde están los ases (yo soy de la escuela que piensa que las desapariciones tienen que venir seguidas en algún momento de la reaparición del juego, a mi cuando era profano me dejaban una sensación rarísima que algo desapareciese). Por eso, y porque es un petardazo, reaparecen en un monedero que nunca tocó el mago (parece) doblados y firmados los ases. Y luego aparece un monedón, porque están apareciendo moneditas... Así lo hablé con Tamariz y le di mi explicación, que dicho sea de paso, le gustó, pero por supuesto, hay mucho más detrás de esos encores de Juan.

Pero el 5 de corazones en el juego de Pepe? No desaparece. No es una carta importante, no tiene un simbolísmo especial (salvo que un 5 le colastes ante al espectador y ahora otro. No sé, no me parece tan necesario ese encore. Incluso me pareció contraproducente. 

Claro que esto son charlas con Miguel Ángel Fernández Palacios (ascaniano hasta la médula, discípulo de Arturo directo, y fotógrafo del Triunfo de Arturo), Jovi y Vicente Canuto. Y un servidor. Es una forma de verlo...

Porque como tú, nosotros estuvimos viendo TODO lo que hay DETRÁS del jodido SUIT de los cojones, que le decimos por aquí. Con todo cariño, pero es que es como los juegos de Juan o de Arturo... los haces, los enseyas, los trabajas, y a los 3 años te das cuenta de un detallito que no habías percibido... y al tiempo de otro, y de otro. Y están ahí en el libro, pero nunca te paras a pensar en el por qué. A los que nos gustan "las semillitas" que siembran el cerebro con algo para pensar, algún concepto, o algo así, nos encanta.

Un saludo! espero tu respuesta!

¡Me gusta este post!

----------


## miguelajo

Veo que todos nos encontramos con los mismos problemas y los mismos detalles...
Me comentó Miguel Gómez que el propio Pepe no estaba muy convencido de lo del 5 pero.....Como a el le daba resultado era casi como el principio del juego anterior...
Normalmente Pepe hacía el Suit para el comienzo de la Sesión...( se ponia el listón alto el chico). Terminaba el juego y dejaba las cartas despilfarradas por la mesa...Relajación...
Si alguien le decía algo entonces lo mostraba, si no hacía como que iba a comenzar el juego siguiente y al recoger las cartas se percataba de que faltaba una....En ese contexto si que es un mazado brutal.

En cuanto al cambio..pues tres cuartas de lo mismo...El enfile al tiempo está bien..peeeerooooo no me acaba de convencer. No es un tipo de magia que me vaya mucho...
SOLUCION..Empleo otro cambio de paquetes...En lugar de utilizar el efecto tubo..pues utilizo la relajación...
Pero claro para que se produzca una relajación lo suficientemente fuerte necesito algo que la provoque...
Bueno pues que sea la resolución dramática de un conflicto...LAS FIGURAS.Si hago que las tres ultimas cartas sean la solución mágica del efecto esto dará a entender que es el final.Realizo la trasposición con los tres ases que custodia el espectador ( idea de Alberto de Figueiredo)
La ACA que dices de añadir el AS creo que es idea de Joaquín Matas y me encanta ( en la versión de Alberto de Figueiredo tmb lo hace y le da el credito a Joaquin)
La estructura de pepe es...
Aparición ( Florituras y habilidad)...Sorpresa ( el 5) Conflicto ( fallo aparente con las figuras) resolución mágica ( las transforma)...Encore ( la transformación de todo el palo)  y Epilogo ( de nuevo el 5) .
Con la transformación de las figuras se produce un final lo suficientemente bueno como para parecer cierto..si no el cambio del palo no sería tan bueno...tan efectivo
Para que un "encore" sea un Encore...tiene que haber un final marcado..sino el encore se transforma en el final...
Existen versiones que no acaban con una resolución mágica al conflicto y eso hace que la versión, bajo mi parecer sea más floja. Por ejemplo la versión de Greg Wilson o la de Leenar Green. No dejan de ser demostraciones de habilidad...Hacen aparecer las 13 cartas y ya está.La de Pepe como vemos va mucho más allá.

Mi reto a la hora de crear mi versión era:
    Palo libremente elegido
    Ordenación natural de la baraja( sin cartas vueltas ni cambiadas de lugar, cosa que lo haría incompatible con la primera premisa)( idea de la versión de Kiko)
    Resolución de las figuras de manera mágica
    Economía de movimientos en las apariciones ( que unas me lleven a otras de una manera lógica)
    Graduación mágica de las apariciones...La aparición del 7 tiene que ser mejor que la del tres..De manera que se produzca una sensación de in crescendo tanto en el ritmo como en la magia.
    Conseguir distintas sensaciones con las apariciones, no solo de habilidad...Apariciones a destiempo, con magia, por sorpresa, etc..

Por eso digo que me lo he tomado más como un ejercicio constructivo más que como ensayar un juego...
El resultado?..Pues de momento tengo una primera versión aunque las apariciones del 9 y el 10 todavía son mejorables...
Por eso me interesa conocer más detallitos de gente que haya "estudiado" el efecto.
Salu2 
Miguel AJO

----------


## MJJMarkos

No sabía que esos detallitos eran ideas de Joaquín Matas. A mi se me ocurrieron de forma independiente. Pero me encanta saber que se me ocurren cosas que han pasado por la mente de otros antes. Señal de que voy por buen camino.

Por cierto, te comento que acabo de llamar a Jovi para reeditar, a Jovi le parece que el problema principal del Suit de Pepe es la instantaneidad. Y normalmente esto es porque Jovi también lo ha hablado con Juan. Entre que pasa de un palo a otro pasa bastante tiempo. Eso es para "mira el de picas, y zas! el de corazones". 

Como idea inicial acabamos de plantearnos (y así la compartimos contigo y hacemos que muchos más trabajen en lo mismo, si no lo habíais pensado ya!) en forzar dos ASES. Sacar las de picas, tomar el paquete (dejando el as de picas a parte para hacer la ACA), preguntar ¿quién tiene el otro as? enseñaló al público -enfile y se suelta la baraja- "enseñameló, anda el de corazones, pues mira, quitamos el de picas (que lo acabas de añadir al paquetito) y al ponerlo con el de corazones, zum! todas las cartas de corazones!" Es mucho más instantáneo. Y trabajando en ello y estudiándolo puede que se llegue a una versión alternativa buena.

Te comento otra idea.

Aquí en Sevilla, hemos apostado dos magos (Jovi y yo) por buscar nuestro propio Suit Apparition, pero despegándonos de la idea de Pepe. Nosotros por contra creamos la magia DENTRO de la aparición propiamente dicha.

Los dos llevamos este "suit" personal. En realidad somos mnemónicos, entonces buscabamos (Jovi primero) una aparición de un palo completo por métodos florituriescos (aunque más tarde se llegó a la magia durante las propias apariciones). Como final, buscabamos que la mnemónica siguiese en orden. Y es complejo, porque no buscamos apariciones una por una, sino que de forma progresiva apareciesen más, cartas y en sitios insospechados. Esto lo buscaba Jovi porque no sabía si el juego iba a ser lo suficientemente fuerte para un cierre de sesión (por el alto contenido en habilidad que podía sugerir). Al final se revela como uno de nuestro finales preferidos. Su versión la hacemos juntos en plan duelo de magos.

Jovi pide un palo, mostrando claramente el desorden (después de haber hecho muchos juegos y evidentemente, mostrando la Mnemónica). Si le dicen picas, pues estupendo, comienza con el juego, si no, hace otro.

El caso es que las primeras cartas (las dos primeras) son pura habilidad. El 3 de picas ya empieza a ser muy mágico, hace una aparición que viene descrita en la GEC en la que la carta se desplaza un poco en salida lateral, se le apoya el paquetito superior, y al rato, la carta se vuelve. El público pasa las manos por si hubiese hilos y todo. Luego el cuatro sale volando sin que el mago toque. Aparecen el 5, 6 y 7 de tirón.

Luego una minipausa. Ha ido extendiendo las cartas en hilera delante de él, va a por el 8. Extiende cara abajo la baraja y sin hacer nada (tras un pase mágico), aparece el 9. Conflicto, que resuelve mágicamente mandando el 8 de picas a la extensión. Voltea las cartas que están extendidas sobre la mesa y aparece el 8 entre ellas. El diez aparece con otra aparición mágica. La J y la Q aparecen por fricción, y el rey con la aparición de Bruce Cervon. Lo bueno es que ya está todo hecho, de ahí que parezca mágico.

Lo hace increscendo. En silencio y a un ritmo pausado. El rey aparece de forma solemne. El público aplaude muchísimo, y la Mnemónica sigue en orden. 

La mía comienza con una adivinación y aparición de la carta elegida (3 de corazones), han salido mientras el AS, 2, 4 y 5 de corazones que me han dicho características de la carta. Luego la adivino (adivinación-medio-gag, nadie se da cuenta de que están ordenadas), y la hago aparecer con el Ballet-Cut de Guastaferro. Luego aparece el seis, tras extender la baraja y verse toda cara abajo, es el Pop-Out. Que ya es mágico de por sí. A parte la charla dice "el seis está por esta zona, lo veis? de forma invisible, lo veis?" y hago gestos en círculo hacia dentro y hacia fuera y de repente digo "ahí está!" y zas, lo cazo. La sensación que produce en el público es que el siete se materializó en esa zona que señalaba. En el aire. El siete va a aparecer de una forma parecida, pero distinta, en un punto alto de la mesa, es decir, señalo y aparece allí (en realidad es un vuelo que con el timming correcto, el público cuando mira, la carta está arriba girando). Hago unos cruces de miradas, primero miran arriba, no ven nada (yo no les digo que miren simplemente me quedo mirando), luego bajo la mirada rápidamente hacia la baraja, de la cual he disparado la carta (bastante alto todo sea dicho), y luego miro otra vez arriba. La carta aparece arriba girando. En magia de cerca funciona, pero con gente ya lejos, no creo que funcione también. Después aparece el 8 y el 9 por fricción. Y por último la baraja me ha quedado en posición para una aparición de Vallarino (Iris' Apparition) que hecha con un timming correcto y menos mezclas da la sensación de que las cartas transversales aparecieron allí. Y la mnemónica sigue en orden.

Nos hemos dado cuenta que si lo quieres presentar para magos o para concurso no vale. Puesto que los magos siempre esperan el cambio de palo. Cosa curiosa, pues ninguno se mueve del planteamiento inicial de Pepe. Y creo que tenemos libertad para dar rienda sueltas a nuestras ideas. Todos los magos dicen "bah bah bah, habilidad, pero le falta la magia del cambio de palo". Eso es un desconocimiento grande no de lo que hace Pepe, sino de lo que están viendo. En realidad es que dicen la frase de "moda". "Si no cambias de palo, no hay magia". Y Ricky Jay ya lo hacía anteriormente y sí que tenía magia. Y más si potencias los conflictos con supuestos fallos.

Luego los esquemas se les caen cuando la ven en contacto con el público. Porque como verás Miguel, las apariciones son las más mágicas que hemos encontrado, y tras mezclas del espectador y sin tocar la baraja (toda la preparación se hace mientras haces aparecer otras cartas) pues gana mucho.

Quizás pueda ser otra línea de investigación más en tu tarea. Consideraló, el pararte tras haber sacado el palo completo. Si realmente el espectador mezcló y tu tienes la baraja en tus manos sin cambios, y si una aparición te prepara la otra (como en nuestros casos), no lo achacan a la habilidad, sino a la magia. Al menos eso creemos.

O quizás, como me planteo yo ahora, puedas buscar esa aparición mega-mágica y como has conseguido que la baraja no se desordene, podrías tener otro palo preparado, y hacer lo mismo.

Y sí, Pepe lo hacía como inicio de sesión, pero ten en cuenta que más que para magos, pepe hacía esa magia hasta para magos, y el Suit es muy mágico, pero tiene juegos como Instrucciones (que es la releche para el público), o sus Rojas y Negras, o incluso el Billete en el hielo, o el Muro de Cristal que son juegos tan fuertes para público. Quizás por lo comercial y además porque son visuales como ellos solos.

A parte te digo que por lo que yo conocía a Pepe, a él le gustaba llenar la mesa de artilugios, que no sólo se acabase con una baraja. Le gustaba, pero le llenaba más que al terminar pareciese que había hecho magia con todo. Por eso sacaba que si papeles cuasi-transparentes, carteras, dados, etc... Cuestión de gustos.

Un saludo y gracias por el apunte de Joaquín Matas, si algún día tengo que escribir mi versión ya puedo dar créditos a alguien. (Y menudo alguien, un maestro!).

----------


## Mago Aranda

pues yo lo del 5 del final lo quite hace mucho tiempo ..no me gustaba..
despues de mucho tiempo he sacado
 dos versiones   propias   del suit aparittion..

las he probado ante magos y profanos y de momento gustan bastante
no tienen nada que ver con el suit de carrol.  
 las dos versiones son muy diferentes la una de la otra
no se parecen en nada..

----------


## Mr Poza

Hola!!!

Segun el librito de Alberto, tanto lo de hacer aparecer las figuras donde estaban los ases, como lo de empalmar el as para devolverlo a la extension ya cambiada, son ideas de Joaquin Matas.

Este juego lo estuve ensayando hace bastante(version de Pepe) mas para aprender las florituras y para coger buen ritmo a la hora de hacer las apariciones que para hacerlo a publico, que solo lo hice una vez y no me gusto mucho.

Luego me puse un poco con la version de Alberto de Figueiredo y me convencia mucho mas que la otra. 

Para mi el juego se hace un pelin pesado. No dejan de ser apariciones de cartas y la gente ya sabe lo que va a pasar. Despues del 5, va el 6 y despues vendra el 7.  Del juego de Alberto me gusto que las 4 primeras cartas vienen del "juego anterior", las figuras aparecen del tirón las tres y hay un efecto que se repite 3 veces con los ases. (perdona Miguel Ajo por hacerte leer cosas que sabes de sobra)

Ahora viene lo queno se que es mejor. Si mezclar entre aparición y aparición o ir haciendo las apariciones sin mas. Por una parte pienso: si mezclo la gente lo vera mas imposible porque estoy mezclando, pero por otra pueden pensar que con esa mezcla me estoy colocando la carta que tiene que aparecer. Aunque hay algunas apariciones que requieren la mezcla como la de Le Paul o la de Bruce Cervon.

Para el final una cosa que se me habia ocurrido(seguramente sea una tonteria), para darle algo mas magia y que no piensen algo de este tio me ha cambiado las cartas mientras estaba despistado seria dejar las cartas ya cambiadas cuadradas en la mesa cara arriba(no le veo mucho sentido el cuadrar las cartas para luego estenderlas otra vez si ya estaban estendidas) pero con las dos cartas de arriba que sean el as y es 2 de picas. Fuerzas el palo correspondiente, por ejemplo corazones. Retiras el as de picas y ahi se podria hacer un pintaje de un dos de picas por uno de corazones, o poner el as de corazones encima del dos de picas y al estender las cartas ue sean todas de corazones.  El único problema que le veo a esto es la incoherencia de que antes las cartas iban de As a Rey de dorsos a acaras y ahora estarian de As a Rey de caras a dorsos.

Me mola el post este, a ver que se puede sacar.   Un abrazo

----------


## miguelajo

Veamos cositas...
	Una idea buena para la 2ª transformación del palo es que el As elegido no se vea, Una especie de mago contra el tahur...
Se escoge el As y se hacen aparecer las trece cartas...( imaginemos de picas)...al revelar el As escogido se trata del de Diamantes....Ya tenemos justificación mágica para la doble trasformación.
	Lo que comentas de las apariciones mágicas es precisamente lo que busco. Que no todas las apariciones sean de habilidad.
	Trece apariciones habilidosas me parecen muchas...y hay maneras de reducirlas...
		*Por ejemplo como haces tu o Alberto, es decir, que formen parte de otro juego ( que no sea propiamente el de la aparición del palo).
		* Apariciones multiples. Dobles o triples. Pepe utiliza una aparición doble ( el 9 y el 10, juntos a la mano, volando....)
		* Trasposición de los ases con las figuras. Esta me gusta mucho y es la que he metido. Cuando llegas al final las figuras no aparecen. Como antes apareció una carta entre los ases pues le dices que de nuevo se ha vuelto a despistar, que colocaste las figuras en medio de los ases..Se estienden las cartas de dorso y no hay nada...No puede ser...Se voltean los supuestos ases y son las figuras.

	Mi manera para el cambio del palo es una mezcla de muchas aportaciones ( Juan, Kiko, Piñeiro...) Anuncio que cada uno puede tener cartas favoritas o palos favoritos en la baraja, y pregunto muy sutilmente (utilizando la tecnica "del SORDO" de Juan.) el palo favorito de un espectador. Anuncio que estaría muy bien poder localizar esas cartas en una baraja mezclada ( Einstein Suffle al canto mientras hablas) y estiendo los 4 ases en la mesa ofreciendole a otro espectador que toque uno de ellos ( que no será el nombrado por el primer espectador)
Comienza la secuencia de apariciones. Como te comento con la trasposición de ases-figuras queda un final muy marcado...Dejo que caigan los aplausos y retomo la idea...
" pero y si lo quisieramos hacer con un palo que nos guste, nuestro palo favorito?..Y entonces como si fuera la primera vez le digo al espectador que nombre su palo preferido ( el cambio ya está hecho ya que conocía esa información desde el principio)
Entonces aquí utilizo la teoría del atisbo para la transformación final.
Le digo: ¿ Y que pasaría si en lugar de querer hacer aparecer el palo de....y cojo la primera carta de la extensión, que es el As de Picas ( ACA que comentabamos de Joaquín Matas)...PICAS, quisieramos hacer aparecer el tuyo...ROMBOS...
En ese momento hago el pintaje del reloj o flp-flap con los ases...Al ver la transformación del AS la gente atisba lo que va a pasar consiguiendo casi " EL ME LA CORTO"...
Bueno esta es la estructura que tengo ahora, aunque la estoy trabajando y modificando poco a poco...
Ya ves cogiendo ideitas...
SALU2
Miguel AJO

----------


## emilio

Bueno, Bueno, Bueno....acabo de leer los mensajes de este "asunto" y he disfrutado como un enano... vaya nivelón.
Miguel ajo, poza, mjj markos..., me descubro ante vosotros, me habeis hecho gozar pero de verdad.
 Me gustaría simplemente apuntar que en los dvds "the essential Aldo Colombini" hay una version del juego que vengo haciendo desde hace un año y que me gustó mucho.La premisa fundamental del juego (hacer aparecer las cartas de un palo de una en una y por orden), se mantiene pero varía el final y el punto de partida, os lo comento brevemente:
SE hacen aparecer los cuatro ases y se dice que el de picas, (el más grande) tiene la virtud de atraer a las demás cartas de su palo, los otros tres ases se guardan en el estuche y se comienzan a hacer aparecer las cartas del palo de picas por orden del dos al diez.Al llegar a las figuras se deletrean sus nombres, una carta por letra, con lo que quedan formados tres montones sobre la mesa, cuando se voltean las cartas superiores de  éstas resultan ser   LOS TRES ASES (que estaban en el estuche), al abrir el estuche ahí aparecen la jota, dama y rey de picas. SE añade..."bueno la verdad es que los demás ases también atraen a las cartas de su palo" y al voltear los tres montones se observan que están formados por los palos respectivos ordenados con lo que se termina con la baraja en orden. ¿Qué os parece ?. a mí me gustó muchísimo y no he parado de hacerlo en este año. 
Bueno reitero mis felicitacions a los participantes en este post y que sigan los mensajes con contenido.

----------


## Kiko

Hombre Lord Miguelajo, yo vengo haciendo ese ejercicio con el Suit desde hace más de diez años (que por cierto se pronuncia "sut" en inglés), y creo que es un buen juego&rutina para evolucionar con el. 

La verdad, diría que tu reto es más o menos a lo que yo he llegado:
- Palo libremente elegido, (y también libremente el transformado). 
- Ordenación natural de la baraja.
- Graduación mágica de las apariciones. Ir gradualmente de la habilidad a la magia (no de golpe)
- Ritmo increscendo.
- Conseguir distintas sensaciones con las apariciones, no solo de habilidad...Apariciones a destiempo, con magia, por sorpresa, etc...

Y otras premisas personales: 
- Charla mágica, contraste de ideas dramáticas, simbolismo y estética.
- Dar sentido al juego, transmitir un mensaje mágico (inconsciente).
- Estructura y apariciones novedosas (originalidad externa e interna) 
- Adaptación del juego al intérprete (que toda su filosofía y manejo defina al mago&persona), etc.


Para mi la transformación de las figuras de Carrol, era un salto mágico demasiado grande.  Ese salto prefiero que se produzca en el cambio final de todo el palo, porque así es más dramático (no ha sucedido nada parecido antes).

En mi caso las primeras apariciones son más o menos manipulativas (salen de la baraja). Cada vez empiezan a ser más mágicas (hacia el final aparecen mágicamente en la mano). Es decir, hay graduación mágica pero se mantiene una linea (de apariciones)

Al igual que tu, el cambio de Carroll no me convencía. Es invisible pero dentro de una acción poco significativa (además requiere mucha atención, y ese esfuerzo quema psicológicamente).
El momento que encontré mejor para el cambio es en relajación, tras el clímax de las apariciones. Tal como dices, para que el cambio sea en relajación, es bueno que haya un conflicto. En mi versión hay un fallo aparente precisamente en la última aparición, que retiene el aplauso (tensión), y permite marcar bien el final (relajación temática y dramática).

El ACA que comentas para antes del final es muy interesante y engañoso, y refuerza la imposibilidad ante el atisbo. En mi versión ese atisbo lo consigo de otra forma que ya conoces.

El cambio del palo es una aportación (de Carrol) que en general los americanos desconocen. A mi me felicitaban por ese final en el fism, y tenía que decir: eso es de Pepe Carroll.  ¿Quién es Carroll?  ...Déjalo. 
De hecho siempre hacen solo la primera parte de Suit, o sea, las apariciones, y ahí acaban (se pierden la magia). Véase Greg Wilson por ejemplo.

Para mi la única versión de Suit mágica y SIN transformación de palo es la de Lennart Green. Ahí la magia está en la imposibilidad de localizarlas, después de que la baraja se haya caido, mezclado, desparramado por todos los lados, y el caos sea evidente, cualquier localización es imposible. De hecho el tampoco hace grandes florituras, agarra como puede la baraja, mete la mano dentro y de ahí va sacando las cartas ordenadas... 

En las versiones de moda la baraja se trae "preparada" de casa, y se empiezan a sacar las cartas sin más...  (así es lógico que esa parte no sea muy mágica).

Una versión ideal que combinara ambos hechos mágicos: imposibilidad de localización y transformación final, podría ser empezar dejando mezclar al espectador. Esto es en lo último que he trabajando... 

Saludos del palo que querais,  :-P
Kiko.

----------


## miguelajo

Bueno Lord KIKO...
Las premisas son muy parecidas a las tuyas porque de hecho al ver tu versión me enamoré de ella...Y quería llegar a conseguir "mi version".
A ver si te la puedo enseñar pero...me da vergüenza..je,je
Sienpre te he nombrado en todos los detalles que he dado por que parten de la tuya, y de la de Alberto, y de Joaquín y Pepe...He visto tmb la de Greg y la de Leenart pero no me convencen tanto.
Ahora ya tenemos un nuevo referente en cuanto a "SUT aparicion". La de Kiko.
PD: Si se puede creer en cosas imposibles. Tu, lo has demostrado.
N abrazo fuerte Miguel AJO

----------


## BusyMan

La idea del as elegido boca abajo y que al no coincidir con el palo que se ha hecho aparecer se transforma el palo entero lo vi también en el librito de Gea de la magia del Momento, ¿recordais?

En esa rutina no sólo es mágica la aparición de un palo completo (que se vende como reto con cuenta atrás incluso) si no que también sucede la magia con el resto de elementos como la campanilla o el reloj siendo más un acto integral sobre la angustia y el cabreo que le causa no llegar a tiempo al reto propuesto.

A mi siempre me ha parecido que el no dar a mezclar la baraja al espectador le resta algo de fuerza, sobre todo si las primeras apariciones son básicamente habilidosas.

Si mezcla el mago antes de aparecer el palo entero incluso me parece que transmite la idea de mezclas falsas... pero a lo mejor es que estoy pensando demasiado como mago. (Pero yo veía mezclar a Pepe y luego hace un corte y dice Op! Aquí está el dos... yo decía, pues estarán todavía colocadas).

----------


## MJJMarkos

Continuando con lo dicho por Kiko diré que el planteamiento por aquí de Jovi y mío es ese. A medias.

Damos a mezclar pues llevamos una Mnemónica, y tras un juego de "desparrame mnemonical", recomponemos la Mnemónica y pedimos a elegir un palo. Sacamos las 13 cartas del palo pedido, siempre y cuando no sean de rombos o tréboles, pudiendo enseñar que estaban bien mezcladas. Le añade un conflicto emocional fuerte, porque tiro (es una apreciación particular) del suspense desde el primer segundo del juego. Jovi opta por no decir nada, e ir sacando cartas en orden, y ya se darán cuenta de lo que está haciendo. Es una especie de "sorpresa" que va evolucionando a "suspense". También es cierto que estoy trabajando en la línea de que se pueda mezclar en medio, pero me da miedo porque cortaría el juego (dándole un gran dramatismo como en La Pera Limonera de Woody Aragón) para unas mezclas (quitándole quizás un ritmo bueno).

El caso, que va con Mnemónica como ya os dije antes, y planteando que el espectador sea quien mezcle.

Un saludo, y felicidades Kiko por el premio.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> El cambio del palo es una aportación (de Carrol) que en general los americanos desconocen. A mi me felicitaban por ese final en el fism, y tenía que decir: eso es de Pepe Carroll.  ¿Quién es Carroll?  ...Déjalo. 
> De hecho siempre hacen solo la primera parte de Suit, o sea, las apariciones, y ahí acaban (se pierden la magia). Véase Greg Wilson por ejemplo.


Yo tenia entendido que  la idea del cambio de palo es de Tamariz.

Que Pepe presentó su juego a Tamariz y él le respondió que “No era mágico”, y le sugirió que cambiará el palo por otro. ¿Puede ser? 

PD: Por mucho que lo lea no entiendo nada ... pero me gusta leerlo.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Sí, Juan le enseñó a Pepe el video de Ricky Jay, y a Pepe le gustó muchísimo porque daba pie a muchos florituras y apariciones.

Cuando terminó fue Juan quien le dio la idea de transformar el palo porque NO ERA MÁGICO. O suficientemente mágico.

Kiko decía que era de Pepe Carroll el cambiar el palo porque es el primero en escribirlo, pero la idea a Pepe se la dio Juan.

Y lo que existe es un anticontraste entre el cambio de un palo por otro. Y la última aparición entre los ases he dicho que me parecía un anticlimax.

Un saludo.

----------


## Woody Aragón

Hola a todos!

A mi el Suit Apparition es un juego que me encanta. Tuve el privilegio de que Pepe me lo hiciese en vivo a los 15 añitos, cuando yo empezaba en esto de la magia y fue una impresión que se me quedó grabada para toda la vida. Todavía no he visto a nadie realizar el triple bucle de Zarrow (injustamente atribuido a Marlo) consiguiendo una sensación mágica tan impresionante.

El discutido "encore" del 5 yo creo que le funcionaba estupendamente, si bien, como se ha comentado, el truco está en esperar a que se asimile el clímax final de la transformación del palo. Si no es espera lo suficiente, nos cargamos el efecto.

Respecto al temido "enfile al tiempo" yo también estoy de acuerdo en que es lo más flojo del juego original, y que hay muchos cambios mejores, pero a quien le guste le diré que yo conseguí mejores resultados cambiando el "tema" en esa parte de la rutina. Pepe mostraba los ases con el enfile al tiempo diciendo "mira que no ha pasado nada, aqui siguen estando los ases...". La atención por tanto era débil y el efecto tubo no funcionaba al 100%. Yo lo presentaba, en cambio, anunciando algo... "Pero... ¿recuerdas que pusiste los ases bajo tus manos? ¿y que nadie se ha acercado? pues aunque parezca imposible, ahora, donde había ases, hay... ¡Ases! ¿Qué te esperabas?". De esta forma ponía mucha más intención en el paquete, y creo que algo más de cobertura se creaba.

Esta semana pasada, en la FISM, he visto a un buen número de magos cargarse este efecto mágico y convertirlo en una mera sucesión de florituras. Voy a volver a decir algo que ya se ha dicho aquí, pero supongo que es bueno insistir: Puede y debe haber magia en el efecto, y eso se puede abordar de varias formas distintas.

1.- Las florituras funcionan como localizaciones imposibles. Para que sea imposible localizar una carta el espectador debe tener claro que no se sabe donde está. Por tanto es necesario que el propio espectador mezcle la baraja (Versiones de Lennart Green, Alberto de Figueiredo...)
2.- Superhabilidad. Algunas florituras son tan imposibles que rozan la sensación mágica (Kiko...).
3.- Las apariciones NO son flotiruras. Las cartas realmente aparecen mágicamente: de la nada, rising cards... (Algunas cartas en las versiones de Kiko, o el propio Pepe).
4.- Otos efectos mágicos (no aparición): Falla la aparición y se transforman las cartas erróneas en las correctas (Las figuras en la versión de Pepe) o se transponen (Joaquín Matas).
5.- La transformación del palo final.

Para mi, lo ideal, por la pureza del efecto, sería una mezcla entre la premisa de Lennart (cartas realmente perdidas en la baraja) y Kiko (apariciones mágicas).

La idea de meter otros efectos mágicos distintos de la aparición creo que deriva en otros juegos disintos, pero que ya no son el suit apparition. Y os cuento algo al respecto.

Yo aprendí el original de Pepe y es el que presentaba, hasta que dejé de hacerlo porque, simplemente, por mucho que me gustase, no me pegaba en absoluto. Entonces se me ocurrió cambiar el concepto a algo que me cuadrase mucho más, menos habilidoso y más mágico. Y se me ocurrió el "Suit Transformation".

El juego lo realizaba con una baraja española. Se elegía un palo (que no fuese oros) y se mostraba el rey de oros contando que se trataba del Rey Midas, cuya maldición hacía que, todo lo que tocase, se volviese de oro. Ahora voy tocando con el rey de oros cada carta y, una a una, a base de pintajes y cambios, se van transformando en las equivalentes del palo de oros (el cinco de copas, por ejemplo, en el cinco de oros). Así con las 7 del palo de la baraja española. Finalmente, se rompía el rey de oros y se ponía fin a la maldición. Se mostraban las cartas de oros, y habían vuelto a ser de su palo original. 

Jurl, tengo que recuperar esa rutina!

un saludete, 


Woody

----------


## miguelajo

Que bien que de cositas....
Jo es que dan ganas de hacer una gala sólo con Suit apparition.
Creo que el titulo de " lo que esconde" está bien puesto porque se ve que es un juego que ha germinado muchas variantes...
La rutina de Pepe tiene algunos fallitos en la estructura y demás pero si quieres sacar una versión propia es mejor empezar desde esa para llegar cada uno a sus propias conclusiones...
Como? que? que la semana que viene quedamos para hablarlo en persona? Ah pues vale...je,je
Donde?...pues en algún sitio clandestino..je,je,je,je
SALu2
Miguel AJO

----------


## Kiko

Woody, muy buena la idea del rey midas! Supongo que utilizabas cada una de las cartas de un palo, por ejemplo las diez cartas de bastos, para irlas transformando a oros una a una y en orden. ¿La idea vendría a ser una especie de wild card del palo, no? Fantástico.

Yo desarrollé otra idea parecida pero más al estilo carta general, que llamé "Suit pintaje". El As se transforma en dos, después en tres, ...hasta el Rey. Era un curioso ejercicio para probar distintos pintajes y cambios, aunque tiene dos problemas: que no hay mucho contraste en la transformación, y que técnicamente es un poco engorroso deshacerse de las cartas "residuo".



Sobre el Suit Aparition, decir que las apariciones cuanto más mágicas sean menos requieren una mezcla previa. Por ejemplo si la baraja está en la mesa y la carta aparece mágicamente en la mano del mago, no importa si el espectador a mezclado, ya no que no se trata de una localización. 

Pero la mezcla si es necesaria si seguimos la premisa de la graduación mágica de las apariciones. Es decir, las primeras son localizaciones (como cortar la baraja) y poco a poco se hacen más mágicas siendo cada vez más imposibles (apariciones mágicas).  Entonces para dar imposiblidad sobretodo a las primeras localizaciones es bueno mezclar previamente. 

Otra cosa, lo de que Tamariz le dijo a Carroll que su versión del Suit de Ricky Jay no era suficientemente mágica si lo escuché por ahí. Lo que no se es si la solución de transformar el palo es de Juan o del propio Carrol, aunque tampoco importa mucho. Como anécdota decir que fue Luis García quien le contó las delicias del efecto de Ricky Jay (que vio en persona) a Carrol y fue por ello que Pepe empezó a desarrollar la suya propia.

----------


## Woody Aragón

Efectivamente Kiko, la idea del Rey Midas era una especie de Wild Card, pero transformando cada una del palo. Estaba bonita porque usaba pintajes y cambios con cartas normales, pero en algunos casos, se usaban algunas cartas de doble cara (hecho que la estructura total cubría). Lo dicho, un día tengo que recuperar esto...

Respecto al Suit Apparition, he encontrado unos apuntes míos del año del hambre donde puse algunas ideas.

Con los 4 palos en orden y dos faros, quedan en cuartetos. El espectador elige un palo y vamos haciéndolo aparecer, pero siempre, lo cambiamos por la carta anterior o siguente (con dobles volteos, carta corrida, enfiles, etc...) y las vamos dejando cara abajo. Al final podemos producir el cambio final sin necesidad de cambiar el palo entero (lo hemos venido haciendo secretamente, poco a poco, durante toda la rutina). Esta idea es burda por la cantidad de cambios, pero quizá puliéndola más para hacer dos o tres cambios de 4 o 5 cartas...

Un final mágico distinto: Cuando faltan las 3 figuras se da a mezclar la baraja. Se recoge, se mezcla de nuevo, se cubre con un pañuelo, y por tacto, se sacan la J, la Q y la K. Como ya no necesitamos el resto de la baraja... desaparece.

Sería un bonito reto cambiar el palo tras haber hecho desaparecer la baraja! Si bien, lo más seguro es que fuese anticlimático.

Un saludete, y hablamos pronto de más ideitas.


Woody

----------


## KOTKIN

¡Mirad una version buenísima del suit aparition!, es la de Piedrahita aquí la tenéis: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyx5w3NZ4JQ

Esta en el minuto 4:00, ¡me encanta la forma que tiene piedrahita de presentarlo!  (pac!!!!!!!!!!!!, zassssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!). ¡¡¡¡¡Que gracioso es!!!!!
De veras que me encanta merece la pena que lo veais.

----------


## nevulo

Del suit apparition de pepe carrol, hay una de las cartas q aparece despues de comenzar una mezcla, con las cartas medio imbricadas, la carta acaba saliendo del mazo asi puesto, esta y otras formas que se usan en este juego de revelar una carta me parecen increibles, de donde puedo aprender estas revelaciones de cartas :Confused: sabeis de algun libro concreto :Confused: el libro de carrol??
Muchas gracias

----------


## MJJMarkos

Ultimate Secrets - Dai Vernon.

Se llama aparición de Bruce Cervon.

----------


## nevulo

Muy amable MJJMarkos, muy avanzado para un principiante :Confused: Bislumbro la respuesta pero... queda la duda y las ganar de saber....demasiado pronto :Confused:

----------


## MJJMarkos

No, y sí.

Cuestión de gustos. Tu miraló (también viene en el 52 amantes de Pepe), o busca a alguien que te lo explique   :Wink:  , y luego eliges los métodos.

En el peor de los casos (que tengas muy poquita técnica) también se puede hacer.

Claro que hay formas y formas, cada una estará mejor metida en una rutina que otra. Para un ejemplo, lo que hace Pepe es lo más SENCILLO y directo. Está todo preparado, carta vuelta, el desplazamiento lo hace por el morro, etc, etc, etc... no hay técnicas.

Otro ejemplo sería un juego impromtu, y yo lo hago a veces, eligen una carta y se encuentra así. Tienes que voltearla y colocarla. Métodos hay mucho, el de Vernon con tapete, el medio salto, etc, etc, etc...

PD: Ojo a la mezcla, es una AUTENTICA MEZCLA... FALSÍSIMA! y el público la recuerda como real.

Es que no sé tu nivel nevulo.

----------


## nevulo

Mi nivel...bajo, bajo, bajo, bajisimo!!!llevo un par de meses solo!!!Lo cual me dice q si que es pronto!!!Que alguien me lo explique es complicado xq en Salamanca o no hay nadie o no se prodiga x aqui xo bueno, intentare mas adelante comprar el de vernon y ver si me las arreglo para entender algo!!!Voltear la carta controlada y hacer unos cortes para perderla lo hago a veces en juegos de elija una carta y.....pero claro revelarla sencillamente viendo en una extension q su carta es la vuelta.....pues es bastante cutre!!!!Muchas gracias x molestarte en responder!!!Un saludo.

----------


## magiagerman

yo encontre la version de pepe carroll pero vi una version en que la transformacion final de un palo en otro me dejo muy impresionado. No utiliza el enfile al tiempo que utilizaba pepe carroll sino una transformacion mucho mas visual. Agradeceria que alguna alma caritativa me pudiera decir como se hace o algun libro donde encuentre como se hace. La version de la que estoy hablando la dejo en este enlace:
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=AYs4FalAxb4
Gracias por adelantado

----------


## The Black Prince

No creo que esté publicada, la verdad es que es peculiar.

Un saludo,

----------


## letang

german, si no está publicado, sigue estudiando magia que con el tiempo entenderás cómo está hecho.

Si no conoces el método, aprovecha y disfrútalo.  :Wink1: 

Por cierto, gracias por haber reflotado este hilo. Me he puesto a leer todos los primeros mensajes y ¡madre mía! ¡qué pasada!.

Y cuánto más habrá así perdido en las profundidades, cosas increíbles perdidas en las profundidades del foro entre tantos mensajes de "qué baraja me compro".

----------


## miguelajo

Vaya, ahora que lo releo.
Agosto del 2006!!! :shock:  :shock: 
Hace tan sólo un mes que presenté por primera vez mi versión del Suit después de todo este trabajo.
La semana que viene, expondré en la Barranca todo este estudio ( este año va de Pepe Carrol).
Los mago que me la vieron hacer me dijeron que era una versión muy personal. Eso es lo que tiene dejar que los juegos se cuezan a fuego lento...Aunque todavía ando liado con la aparición del "4". No encuentro ninguna que cumpla todos los requisitos que necesita dentro de la secuencia.
Salu2
Miguel AJO

----------


## Juan Luis Rubiales

> Vaya, ahora que lo releo. 
> Agosto del 2006!!!   
> Hace tan sólo un mes que presenté por primera vez mi versión del Suit después de todo este trabajo.


He ahí la diferencia entre un Gran Mago y un Mago Mediocre.

----------


## luis_bcn

que post mas grande!!!! oleeeeeee.
siempre me ha encantado el suit ,tanto el de ricky  como el de pepe,los otros que he visto aqui no he podido verlos,seguro que son joyas tambien .
yo ahora estoy empezando con la mia ( bueno hace varios meses ) cada dia cambio algo.
por ahora en la mia puedemn mezclar dos espectadores  y ahora faltan las apariciones ,algunas las tengo claras ,otras no tanto ,pero espero que algun dia este hecho ,a lo mejor no gusta ,pero yo cada vez que le añado algo ,auqnue al dia siguiente se lo quite me siento muy bien .
aun soy un principiante en esto ,poco a poco.
p.d: ya se quees de hace mucho tiempo este post ,pero es un post muy interesante que seguro que mucha gente no a leido.
un abrazo

----------

